# Right thinking or not?



## Rounder1106 (Jan 31, 2009)

I finally ran across some premium ammo at Dick's Sporting Goods and they only had 3 boxes left of Federal .380 90 grain Hydra Shok Low Recoil bullets for my Kel Tec P3AT. I had all 3 at the counter at $20.00 each and thought why do I need 60 premium bullets when this is my backup gun. Hopefully I will never have to use this gun in a situation and if I do it will be a quick response where if I need more than 12 bullets (2 clips) I need to go grab my big boys where I have a crap load of ammo for. So I opted for just 1 box and will only load them when I am carrying for SD. Should I have bought all 3 packs or does this make sense? Something is telling me to go back quick to buy them.

I was looking for DPX but cannot find them anywhere. Don't know much about Federal Hydra Shok - Good bullet or what?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You asked if the Hydra Shok is good (which it is), which makes me assume you have never fired it. If you are going to be using this ammo to potently save your life, even if this is your BUG, you need to make sure your gun will eat it. So there goes at least a box for testing. Also, you're going to want to cycle out your carry ammo as it gets old. So there goes some more ammo. Just go back and get the ammo before someone else scoops it up (which has probably already happened).


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm pretty sure its too late to go back and buy the other 2 boxes so this is really a moot point.

[rant]on...
I know that people come here wanting a simple answer and not a lecture, but I just don't understand why some people, let me rephrase that, some _adults_ come here wanting other people to make decisions for them? We are not your parents, clergy or psychiatrist. It is not our job to tell you whether or not something is ok. You are the one ultimately responsible for your actions and the consequences of making those decisions.

As far as I can see, there are only two reasons not to have bought all three boxes.
1) You couldn't justify spending that much money, especially on a BUG.
2) You wanted to be fair to the other people out there that might be looking for .380 ammo.

As far as the money goes, only you know your financial situation (and it is none of our business). For some people, $40 is a big deal. Someone else on this forum wanted to know what is the minimum amount of ammo to keep on hand to get him through the shortage. I said that if you buy only the minimum, it will never be enough. Buy as much as you can afford and when you start to run out and there are no more bullets on the shelf, *STOP SHOOTING!* He didn't like that answer.

As far as being fair, I am always reminded of something my ex-wife's attorney told me in response to my reaction to our divorce settlement, _"Mr. Schultz, *FAIR IS A WEATHER REPORT!*"_ Like the money issue, you are the only one who ultimately has to look at yourself in the mirror in the morning. Keep in mind that if the guy in front of you had wanted all three boxes, he would have bought all three boxes. Yeah I know this kind of attitude sucks, but that is why there is no ammo on the shelves! If it is there and you can afford it, *BUY IT* and don't look back.
[/rant]off...

Scott


----------



## Rounder1106 (Jan 31, 2009)

Not really wanting anyone to make any decisions for me, just making conversation. But thanks for the advice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Rounder1106 said:


> Anyways, I went back to buy the other 2 boxes right after I posted the thread and *I walked into the delivery truck* unloading their ammo shipment to Dick's.


I just hope you weren't hurt!

Sounds good!
Scott


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Nothing wrong with buying ammo...a lot of ammo, haha. I wasn't aware Dicks sold ammo, then again I don't shop there. How are their prices?


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

Todd said:


> You asked if the Hydra Shok is good (which it is), which makes me assume you have never fired it. If you are going to be using this ammo to potently save your life, even if this is your BUG, you need to make sure your gun will eat it. So there goes at least a box for testing.


I recently bought a Glock 35 in 40S&W. I bought 6 different types (in 2 lots, not knowing what else might be available) of personal-defense ammo, decided to sell a few types, and kept 4 boxes of 20 each. I've shot FIVE from each 20-box thru magazines, so I know they work.

Rounder, you asked if Federal Hydro-Shock ammo was good stuff. After researching all this stuff the last couple months, I've concluded that the Hydro-Shock and the Speer Gold Dot ammo are equal to the best you can buy, so load it with confidence while, at the same time, praying you'll never have to use it.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

With the fear of getting into a ammo debate here, what sort of research have you done to determine that Gold Dots and Hydra-Shok are equal? Although Hydra-Shok is good stuff, even ATK, the company that makes both will tell you that Hydra-Shok is older technology, and that all the newer lines like Gold Dots, Tactical Bonded, and HST are better performing rounds. 

Please not that I am not saying that Hydra-Shok is not a good round, it is, but Gold Dots are a better round. I had the pleasure of participating a law enforcement ammo test some years back and saw first hand what both these rounds can do. After the test, we did determine that it was time to replace our Hydra-Shok duty rounds and went with the Tactical Bonded round.


----------

